# internal temp of smoked chicken



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Alright smokers,
What internal temperature do you pull your smoked chicken out of the pit before the breast dries out? Mine are done at 167 degrees but the leg bones are still red when I start quartering to serve. Not really what I want to see while I'm severing smoked chicken. Figure I'd ask the pros before I start test smoking chicken.

thanks


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Do you let it rest for a bit before carving it up? Temp is good, I take mine off at 165Â° and let it rest under foil for 15 min.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

165 and let it rest. May be that if you are cooking really hot, like 350-400, the outside is at temp and at the bone it is not quite done.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I brim overnight and smoke them at 250-275 and then let rest for at least 30 minutes while I'm preparing other foods. I used to pull em at 165 too. The last one, I bumped up to 167 degrees but still got red bones. I usually let the chicken sit for 20-30 minutes before I smoke them too.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

We cook them over a grill, halves, for 1 hr at 350 degrees. Breast is around 165-170 and very moist, thighs are done.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Have you ever butterflied (spatchcocked) a chicken? I've been waiting to try this roasting technique.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/01/the-food-lab-how-to-roast-a-butterflied-spatchcocked-chicken.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

habanerojooz said:


> Have you ever butterflied (spatchcocked) a chicken? I've been waiting to try this roasting technique.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/01/the-food-lab-how-to-roast-a-butterflied-spatchcocked-chicken.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but it isn't chicken , to me it just becomes meat. Tastes great but the looks, at least to me.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

^^^ok. I get it. 

Spatchcocking is supposed to provide a better way to evenly cook a whole chicken. Allegedly, the time required for cooking is little shorter too. I posted this technique for those who aren't getting all parts of the bird cooked properly when roasting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I halve or spatchcock regularly and direct grill over medium heat. I've got doneness down by time, temp and feel. 

For whole smoked chicken, I use the beer can method and smoke them at 250 until the internal temp measured at the inside of the thigh is 165. This is the last part of the chicken to get cooked through.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I smoke split and beer can chicken to 167. I think I figured out what I might be doing wrong. After smoking 1 hour, I transfer them to an aluminum pan with a little apple juice in it to add moisture. I continue smoking @ 250 until the thigh meat reads 167. I'll try it without the apple juice in the pan next time. Thanks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I stopped smoking chickens when I found this roasting method. I do add some lemon slices, crushed garlic cloves and green onions in the cavity before trussing it up. Never had a better bird. You can season it with any spice mix you like. Quick, easy and none better... imo.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/roast-chicken-rules?utm_term=.wtLVXpg9q#.pnkkY5O7n


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Red around the leg bones doesn't necessarily mean it's undercooked. Sometimes it's caused by the freeze/thaw process.

To your original question, I smoke chickens breast down at 250ish and don't take them off until they reach 175 or so. Never had a dry one.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

I always splatchcock thenbrine for at least four hrs . 
Chicken I never cook to temp but cook until leg joint is loose .
It will be done and moist .


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

I always splatchcock thenbrine for at least four hrs . 
Chicken I never cook to temp but cook until leg joint is loose .
It will be done and moist .


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

I always splatchcock thenbrine for at least four hrs . 
Chicken I never cook to temp but cook until leg joint is loose .
It will be done and moist .


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ OK, we got it! :biggrin:


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I stopped smoking chickens when I found this roasting method. I do add some lemon slices, crushed garlic cloves and green onions in the cavity before trussing it up. Never had a better bird. You can season it with any spice mix you like. Quick, easy and none better... imo.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/roast-chicken-rules?utm_term=.wtLVXpg9q#.pnkkY5O7n


I do pretty much the same but add jalapenos!


----------

